# It's official.....I'm now an Audi A6 owner!!!



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

Just picked up my first Audi. 2003 A6 3.0 that is CPO'd. Very stoked!! I'll have to post pics tomorrow since I just got her to her new home. 
Now I need to find some coilovers and wheels. 
Should I go with 19's or 20's? Hmmmm.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: It's official.....I'm now an Audi A6 owner!!! (badboyripper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badboyripper* »_Just picked up my first Audi. 2003 A6 3.0 that is CPO'd. Very stoked!! I'll have to post pics tomorrow since I just got her to her new home. 
Now I need to find some coilovers and wheels. 
Should I go with 19's or 20's? Hmmmm. 


Why stop there?? Go for 22's


----------



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

Ok here are a couple pics. 








Then I see this in the trunk...what the hell?!








Oh well.


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

18" spare? sweet, I'd just ask for the rest of them.
congrats on the buy, enjoy!!!


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

Looks nice, go with some 20's though


----------



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

Thats what i was thinking as well.


----------



## masboykie (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: It's official.....I'm now an Audi A6 owner!!! (badboyripper)*

Nice ride!
Congrats!


----------



## Mars Noble (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: (badboyripper)*

Looking to get one also, sell or trade my R32. Anyway, did you find some sort of buyer's guide or anything like that to give you a heads up on what to look for. I'd like to find a 2.7T w/an 6MT. TIA.


----------



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

I was originally looking into an A4. Looked up and down the state of CA. Did a ton of research on autotrader.com, edmunds.com, here, Audizine.com, and Audiworld.com for about 3 months. 
I wanted a CPO, and ended up finding my A6 for less than CPO'd A4's. Worked out for the best and I couldn't be happier. It ended up being a lease return, and I found that the A6's have a tendency to be in better condition only because most have no mods and were owned by adults. 
Good luck with the search. Just take your time and you'll find what you want.


----------

